# [3DCenter] FakeFactory: Cinematic Mod 10 Beta 2 - 02-07 #3 edited



## RonindeBeatrice

Whenever these guys come along I'm happy that I can use my premium account for something other than porn.


----------



## aksthem1

Rapidshare...


----------



## Ce1eron

If anything ever needed a torrent... it's this. D:


----------



## angrysasquatch

I'll start dling this when I get home to make a torrent. Unless somebody else wants to, there's no point in making 2 torrents of the same thing.

LOD system sounds awesome. I thought he was holding off on updates until after the L4D SDK came out?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ce1eron* 
If anything ever needed a torrent... it's this. D:

if someone doesn't I'll try to get one set up when I get home.


----------



## VCheeZ

Please PM me with a torrent link, whoever does the deed. Kthnx. This looks sweet, and I have never tried the FakeFactory mod because of the way it is released (like this).


----------



## Black Magix

wtb torrent?


----------



## systemaxd

I will keep an eye on this new mod in the works. Though in no hurry to download the new full pack, once complete (non beta) on release. I got the 9.5 mod with the hd textures and 64 bit patch and it looks night and day compared to original; so not sure how much better it may look in this one


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Yes - please do PM me as well. I'll upload 2.0 ratio


----------



## killa_concept

I lul'd when they faded from original Alex to heavy eye makeup/down syndrome Alex....
Still gotta love these mods though... makes playing through HL2 again worthwhile


----------



## Icekilla

Ok, valve should add this mod to it's source engine, and improve it.

If they do that, trust me, HL2: EP3 may have better graphics than crysis


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


Ok, valve should add this mod to it's source engine, and improve it.

If they do that, trust me, HL2: EP3 may have better graphics than crysis


----------



## Ricdeau

All the reworks and I still don't like any of the new Alyx looks.. colour me crazy but I still say Valve got it right the first time no need for an entire new look.


----------



## Bikkit

47 parts of 208MB?! That's 9.8GB!

Can someone tell me if this is worth it?


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*





Yes, to eb honest the mod makes HL2 to look better, and the source engine has a great physics system.

Imagine that the engine is recoded to have photorrealistic graphics like crysis or even better. Source engine is waaaay lighter than CryEngine 2, so fi that happens to source, it can definely kick CryEngine 2 (Unless Cryengine 3 is released before that lol)


----------



## angrysasquatch

Alright guys, download started, should be done by the weekend. If you want a PM when I get the torrent running, just ask.

edit: durr hurr, got my bits and bytes messed up. Should be 12 hours.


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Alright guys, download started, should be done by the weekend. If you want a PM when I get the torrent running, just ask.

edit: durr hurr, got my bits and bytes messed up. Should be 12 hours.


If you notify me I will love you long time.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

i agree that alyx looked perfect to begin with. what they did to her is a downgrade


----------



## epidemic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Alright guys, download started, should be done by the weekend. If you want a PM when I get the torrent running, just ask.

edit: durr hurr, got my bits and bytes messed up. Should be 12 hours.


 I would love that sir.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Alright guys, download started, should be done by the weekend. If you want a PM when I get the torrent running, just ask.

edit: durr hurr, got my bits and bytes messed up. Should be 12 hours.


That would be great, if you post it in here i'm sure alot of people would appreciate it + seed. Personally i could seed at work 24/7 with it's mighty upload speed


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Alright guys, download started, should be done by the weekend. If you want a PM when I get the torrent running, just ask.

edit: durr hurr, got my bits and bytes messed up. Should be 12 hours.


If you make it a torrent before I do, don't extract the files before making the torrent... that way I can help share it since I'll already have most of the files. I've got 13 of them so far... stupid rapid share...


----------



## Pineappleman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Whenever these guys come along I'm happy that I can use my premium account for something other than porn.


Yeup! Yay premium.









If someone makes a torrent with just the rar parts, I'll be sure to help seed it. :]


----------



## CorporalAris

I will too.


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Whenever these guys come along I'm happy that I can use my premium account for something other than porn.


me too.
i actually got rid of my prem tho, didnt get much use after a while


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ronindebeatrice*


whenever these guys come along i'm happy that i can use my premium account for something other than porn.


:d


----------



## dizzy4

@ Torrent people: Include me too! I will help spread it.

@ New Alyx Haters: there is an option in the newer ones that you can include the 'old style' alyx. I think it is still an updated model, but not the 'stupid' one you are complaining about. It only involves moving a folder or something.

Personally I like the old style alyx better too.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dizzy4*


@ Torrent people: Include me too! I will help spread it.

@ New Alyx Haters: there is an option in the newer ones that you can include the 'old style' alyx. I think it is still an updated model, but not the 'stupid' one you are complaining about. It only involves moving a folder or something.

Personally I like the old style alyx better too.


Ya, that's what I love about the mod, don't like something, just move it out of the installation. You can do the music, remove some texture you don't like etc.


----------



## headcracker

would love a pm for torrent, will seed 5/1 as always


----------



## gamer_013

Yeah if someone could post a link to a torrent of this it would be great. I really despise rapidshare.


----------



## gtarmanrob

question - do we need FakeFactory 9.5 installed prior to this, or is it stand-alone? my guess is it is given the size.


----------



## [email protected]

I will help seed too guys. Just let me know when it is ready and I would be more than happy to seed for awhile.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
question - do we need FakeFactory 9.5 installed prior to this, or is it stand-alone? my guess is it is given the size.

Pretty sure it's stand-alone. The major (ie. 10) revisions have never been dependent on one another.

Since there isn't any HD-addon (at least for the beta) and it's size, I'd say that it's probably 64-bit only, like the HD-addon required.


----------



## Kitarist

interesting


----------



## FallenFaux

I have a premium Rapidshare account, but I'll help you guys seed if you're doing a torrent (when I'm not gaming online that is







)

PM me the info.


----------



## angrysasquatch

CM10 trailer (not the one in OP)
(watch in HD)


YouTube - CM10 TEASER 3





Has more of the vistas and stuff which look godly in all CM releases. Much more excited for that than new models.

CM10 dynamic music demo


YouTube - DynSountrackTest





Dynamic music looks pretty cool.I would rather have the stock music "dynamicised" (I quite like the valve tunes), but beggers can't be choosers I guess.
Toward the end, fire looks a lot better, also I never tried solving that teeter-totter that way, I would always stack crap on the other end, realize there wasn't enough crap around to hold my weight, then tricking the physics system by shoving a milk crate under the pivot to jam it.

One thing I would looooove him to include after the L4D SDK comes out is applying the AI director to the battles for enemy spawning and tactics. HL2 is more than 4 years old, and most people have probably memorized all the encounters to some extent if they're hardcore enough to play CM, so making the encounters somewhat random would liven it up a whole lot. Plus, nothing like beating Valve to the punch (they alluded that EP3 would incorporate the AI director to a degree).


----------



## Evil-Jester

ummm im i reading this right that it would only work with a 64 bit OS???? or would it work with vista 32 bit???? AND if it gets a torrent i would seed


----------



## angrysasquatch

Torrent is up:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/2585561


----------



## Cubeman

I'm sorry but this mod lost me when he started changing the models still. The mod was great during 5 and before. He needs to go back to when he was improving the models not changing them so they don't fit the game anymore.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
Torrent is up:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/2585561

Did you miss all the posts about how you should upload one that *ISNT* extracted...


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
Did you miss all the posts about how you should upload one that *ISNT* extracted...
















I decided it would be better in the long run to extract it. I know the first time I encountered a part file I was confused and just deleted it because I thought it might be a virus or something weird (torrents + unexpected anomaly = suspected virus, at least for me). So, I could have either alienated new users and allowed you guys to jump aboard halfway, make it user-friendly and make you guys keep on rapidshare/ restart on bittorent or make two separate torrents and divide the seeds.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cubeman* 
I'm sorry but this mod lost me when he started changing the models still. The mod was great during 5 and before. He needs to go back to when he was improving the models not changing them so they don't fit the game anymore.

Perhaps you missed this:

Quote:

+ Added Hybrid-HD-Alyx (very very beta) This model comes with HD-body but keeps the original VALVE-style face
If you don't like the hybrid alyx or it is buggy, you could always get the Alyx files out of the CM5 installation and put them in the CM10 (I think at least, not sure if the engine switch will render them incompatible)


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
I decided it would be better in the long run to extract it. I know the first time I encountered a part file I was confused and just deleted it because I thought it might be a virus or something weird (torrents + unexpected anomaly = suspected virus, at least for me). So, I could have either alienated new users and allowed you guys to jump aboard halfway, make it user-friendly and make you guys keep on rapidshare/ restart on bittorent or make two separate torrents and divide the seeds.

No offense, but if they can't handle a simple parted rar file they shouldn't be using this mod anyway.


----------



## epidemic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
No offense, but if they can't handle a simple parted rar file they shouldn't be using this mod anyway.

Not all of us are good with things that don't jump out and say "This way stupid!"


----------



## GoOffroad

Those confused the hell out of me and then I realized just unzip one and you end up with the full file.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
No offense, but if they can't handle a simple parted rar file they shouldn't be using this mod anyway.

Agreed. Not trying to be a jerk or anything, it's just pretty simple.


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Yeah, I already have it more than half downloaded, I was hoping to help seed =/


----------



## Evil-Jester

can some one answer my question please will this work on vista 32 bit


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

It's not supposed to. The older versions didn't either, but I think some people got it to work.

I wouldn't really risk it though, personally. Not really worth it.


----------



## Xinoxide

Just started the torrent, ive unlocked my upload so expect some 400kbps+ as i leech and seed :]


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinoxide* 
Just started the torrent, ive unlocked my upload so expect some 400kbps+ as i leech and seed :]

gimme the .torrent plox?
wut tracker?>


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zomgiwin* 
gimme the .torrent plox?
wut tracker?>

youll have to read through previous posts until its in the OP.


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
Torrent is up:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/2585561

edit:

sweet. no seeders.
please everyone, reseed this plox


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zomgiwin*


edit:

sweet. no seeders.
please everyone, reseed this plox


Did you actually download the .torrent? 
Mininova says there's nothing, but its last update was at the same time as the torrent was created. I'm seeding at 100-110 kbps right now, I just checked.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Did you actually download the .torrent? 
Mininova says there's nothing, but its last update was at the same time as the torrent was created. I'm seeding at 100-110 kbps right now, I just checked.


thats what im averaging, but i am bursting 400-450, i need moar pieces.

edit: please. :]


----------



## bruestle2

WHY DOESN'T THIS GUY BELIEVE IN TORRENTS?!?!?!?!?

Seriously, I have version 8 and I have not upgraded to any of the other version because just that took me over a week to get off rapidshare with a free account. Seriously guy who makes this mod, upload it to a torrent site, I will gladly help host it.

Also, awesome mod, though I usually stick with the basic Alyx.


----------



## Tjingsted

I've found this as a high speed torrent (at least in EU). 3 guys are giving me 1mb/s download








HIGH SPEED TORRENT

I will be seeding with my 2048mb/s upload 2 hours more


----------



## wuyanxu

just incase people want premium RS links without having to rename every file afterwards:

Code:



Code:


http://rapidshare.com/files/229966652/Cinematic_Mod_10.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/229991077/Cinematic_Mod_10.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230012604/Cinematic_Mod_10.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230030199/Cinematic_Mod_10.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230046513/Cinematic_Mod_10.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230064911/Cinematic_Mod_10.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230080783/Cinematic_Mod_10.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230096943/Cinematic_Mod_10.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230114679/Cinematic_Mod_10.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230133890/Cinematic_Mod_10.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230155041/Cinematic_Mod_10.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230177144/Cinematic_Mod_10.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230199932/Cinematic_Mod_10.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230224284/Cinematic_Mod_10.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230249354/Cinematic_Mod_10.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230275639/Cinematic_Mod_10.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230304787/Cinematic_Mod_10.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230332717/Cinematic_Mod_10.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230361238/Cinematic_Mod_10.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230387552/Cinematic_Mod_10.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230408627/Cinematic_Mod_10.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230425736/Cinematic_Mod_10.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230440243/Cinematic_Mod_10.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230454269/Cinematic_Mod_10.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230468227/Cinematic_Mod_10.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230483678/Cinematic_Mod_10.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230500043/Cinematic_Mod_10.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230517366/Cinematic_Mod_10.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230535736/Cinematic_Mod_10.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230555655/Cinematic_Mod_10.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230577138/Cinematic_Mod_10.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230603306/Cinematic_Mod_10.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230628708/Cinematic_Mod_10.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230653385/Cinematic_Mod_10.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230677267/Cinematic_Mod_10.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230700381/Cinematic_Mod_10.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230724173/Cinematic_Mod_10.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230747155/Cinematic_Mod_10.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230766771/Cinematic_Mod_10.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230784069/Cinematic_Mod_10.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230799233/Cinematic_Mod_10.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230813870/Cinematic_Mod_10.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230828853/Cinematic_Mod_10.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230842065/Cinematic_Mod_10.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230856886/Cinematic_Mod_10.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230875712/Cinematic_Mod_10.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/230897206/Cinematic_Mod_10.part47.rar

thanks for this. looking forward to play with hybrid-HD-models.


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tjingsted* 
I've found this as a high speed torrent (at least in EU). 3 guys are giving me 1mb/s download








HIGH SPEED TORRENT

I will be seeding with my 2048mb/s upload 2 hours more









i love you friend


----------



## Bikkit

Okay as it'll take me a good few days of solid torrenting to get v10 I'm trying out v9 but... The character textures are the same. Is there something I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bikkit*


Okay as it'll take me a good few days of solid torrenting to get v10 I'm trying out v9 but... The character textures are the same. Is there something I might be doing wrong?


You have to install the characters using the "character pimper" program, it should be in your start menu if it was installed correctly.


----------



## Xinoxide

just hopped on the highspeed. it should be done in about 2 more hours. i guess ill give ocn some support once its completed, as the those leeching/seeding the original one suck at torrents.


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


You have to install the characters using the "character pimper" program, it should be in your start menu if it was installed correctly.


It's there but it says it can't find the .exe. I can't find it either.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bikkit*


It's there but it says it can't find the .exe. I can't find it either.


reinstall.

and I started seeding the "slower" torrent this morning... would have been faster if it had been created with rar files...


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


reinstall.


Already have. Still nothing.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bikkit*


Already have. Still nothing.


open the readme.


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


open the readme.


There is nothing about a character pimper in the readme. Dammit.

Do I have to have the HD addon? Because I still have yet to finish downloading that.


----------



## Xinoxide

there is information on correct installation.

and yes, HD addon is must for character skins/high poly models.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


Torrent is up:

http://www.mininova.org/tor/2585561


I left it running whilst i was at college today, i downed 1.2Gb and upped 1.5Gb


----------



## Bikkit

Well I'm downloading all of them from here

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...eleased-6.html

The addon was goign quite fast until it just dropped to about 30-50.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tjingsted*


I've found this as a high speed torrent (at least in EU). 3 guys are giving me 1mb/s download








HIGH SPEED TORRENT

I will be seeding with my 2048mb/s upload 2 hours more










Bumping this torrent. The other one I hopped on and didn't get passed 5kbs after about 5 minutes. With this one I went straight to 500kbs as soon as it started leaching. As soon as I'm done I'll help seed this one.


----------



## zomgiwin

seeding what i have of the torrent at 100-300kb/s

it varies depending on what my other torrents are doing

i am going to be pausing this in about an hour to play some games, i'll be downloading/seeding tonight

oh, and when i'm done, ima be upping it on a private tracker


----------



## Hellisforheroes

great visuals but they really need to realise. they create some of the worst character models i've ever seen in a game. and that video takes itself way too seriously. All we WANT is higher textures and graphics utility.

*cough* and a more revealing chest on alyx *cough*


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

So.. with this mod.. does it only HD the characters? Or does it also do the buildings.. textures... everything?


----------



## Cerberus

Whats the system requirements on this? I heard you must have 4Gbs of ram in order to play.


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu* 
So.. with this mod.. does it only HD the characters? Or does it also do the buildings.. textures... everything?

everything.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


there is information on correct installation.

and yes, HD addon is must for character skins/high poly models.


I believe HD addon is part of this new one, since it has got the new models. The HD addon is for CM9.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cerberus*

Whats the system requirements on this? I heard you must have 4Gbs of ram in order to play.


You need a 64-bit OS to play. You can run it with 2 gb ram, but most of the assets will be running off pagefile, so I think it will run very slowly and choppy with only 2 gb.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
I believe HD addon is part of this new one, since it has got the new models. The HD addon is for CM9.

You need a 64-bit OS to play. You can run it with 2 gb ram, but most of the assets will be running off pagefile, so I think it will run very slowly and choppy with only 2 gb.

Hmmm. i might get 4Gbs of ram soon anyways. so w/e thanks for answering


----------



## GaarBear

3 gigs on a 32bit OS, will report results.

*Update*: Crashes at second load screen, right after you speak with Barney.

Going to try http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/31...ic-mod-v7.html

*Update*: Worked great.



The lighting is quite incredible. Some textures are more enjoyable than the original, others not so much and are detrimental to the game atmospherically and artistically. So far it definitely feels different, and I like that, because I've beaten HL2 to death and look forward to a reimagining of it. Check out the detail on that soda machine.


----------



## Evil-Jester

^^ if that works im do dling please give info soon lolz


----------



## tehmaggot

Downloaded this over night for the first time, and the environment looks nicer but I just don't like the player models. To me, they all either look fake or as if they don't belong there. Maybe I'm just too used to the original character models, but I'm not much of a fan.

I'll probably give it a whole play through for the sake of doing so, but I'm not sure if I'll be trying any future updates.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*


Downloaded this over night for the first time, and the environment looks nicer but I just don't like the player models. To me, they all either look fake or as if they don't belong there. Maybe I'm just too used to the original character models, but I'm not much of a fan.

I'll probably give it a whole play through for the sake of doing so, but I'm not sure if I'll be trying any future updates.


You can install the original player models if you like, just open up character pimper, it'll be in the CM10 start menu group.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
You can install the original player models if you like, just open up character pimper, it'll be in the CM10 start menu group.

I saw that and I opened it but I didn't really spend the time on it







I'll probably check it out and figure it out when the time comes for me to play


----------



## Boyboyd

23 hours till it's finished







. My download speed is crippled, im currently uploading faster than im downloading, lol.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


23 hours till it's finished







. My download speed is crippled, im currently uploading faster than im downloading, lol.


lol dude i always get that with torrents, but our internet is way, way slower down here compared to whats available in the states.

so im downloading this file by file







sucks having to wait 72 seconds before each download.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol dude i always get that with torrents, but our internet is way, way slower down here compared to whats available in the states.

so im downloading this file by file







sucks having to wait 72 seconds before each download.


I tried that with the 9.5 (or something) release. Downloaded 5Gb of files only to find that one of the .rar archives was corrupted. But not just for me, everyone.









Rage ensued...







Hopefully it wont happen again as it's already been extracted by angry sasquatch.

Edit: i'm at work now and I left the up/down unlimited. Unfortunatley i can't check how it's going as my IP has been rotated


----------



## smitty5569

can some1 link me to a torrent that actually has seeders


----------



## l4n b0y

yeah no kidding^.. jeesh.. that would take ALLLLLLLL day even on 20+ down..


----------



## Sparhawk

I'm still uploading the one angry sasquatch upped, it would have been faster but if you read the thread you'll know what happened.

lol, I've got it and I haven't even had time to install it yet.


----------



## Tjingsted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smitty5569* 
can some1 link me to a torrent that actually has seeders

http://www.k3nny.info/index.php?show...ion=file&id=17
Here ya go


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tjingsted*


http://www.k3nny.info/index.php?show...ion=file&id=17
Here ya go










that torrent was corrupt when I tried to download it.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smitty5569*


can some1 link me to a torrent that actually has seeders


There are seeders, mininova just hasn't updated yet. I can guarantee there's at least one doing ~100kbps up (assuming the power's on at my house)


----------



## DeathTyrant

I'm uploading still but it won't go higher than 10KBps at the moment.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I made a photo album of all my screens so far:

http://picasaweb.google.ca/angrysasquatch1/CM10Beta#

I left net_graph 1 on, I'm using my sig rig with maxed settings, no vsync obviously and 4xaa. I would use 8 but I'm getting close to my Vram limit.

I've gotta say, I'm very impressed with what he's done with Ravenholm. That level is so incredibly polished, absolutely no hiccups, incredible lighting and better in every single way than the original. It's got this creepy blue tinge to the lighting, there are lots of loading zones which have been deleted, so there's less time spent twiddling your thumbs, there's a few new zombie spawn points, so that helped keep it interesting (I've probably done the series more than 10 times now).

The rest of the levels are still pretty good though. I still get random half-second screen hangs in the larger maps (had that problem since CM8), sometimes the textures "bleed" into the sky. The new music is actually very good, it plays one of the few pieces of classical music I do know in the trainyard after ravenholm (A Beautiful Mind theme, not sure of the name). Weapons for both you and NPC enemies are more powerful, as in previous CM's, keeps you on your toes as a shotty-totting overwatch will drop you in a second flat from full health.

Has anybody else gotten into this yet? I want to hear how your performance is, still trying to iron mine out.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*


I made a photo album of all my screens so far:

http://picasaweb.google.ca/angrysasquatch1/CM10Beta#

I left net_graph 1 on, I'm using my sig rig with maxed settings, no vsync obviously and 4xaa. I would use 8 but I'm getting close to my Vram limit.

I've gotta say, I'm very impressed with what he's done with Ravenholm. That level is so incredibly polished, absolutely no hiccups, incredible lighting and better in every single way than the original. It's got this creepy blue tinge to the lighting, there are lots of loading zones which have been deleted, so there's less time spent twiddling your thumbs, there's a few new zombie spawn points, so that helped keep it interesting (I've probably done the series more than 10 times now).

The rest of the levels are still pretty good though. I still get random half-second screen hangs in the larger maps (had that problem since CM8), sometimes the textures "bleed" into the sky. The new music is actually very good, it plays one of the few pieces of classical music I do know in the trainyard after ravenholm (A Beautiful Mind theme, not sure of the name). Weapons for both you and NPC enemies are more powerful, as in previous CM's, keeps you on your toes as a shotty-totting overwatch will drop you in a second flat from full health.

Has anybody else gotten into this yet? I want to hear how your performance is, still trying to iron mine out.


I'm getting pretty into it. Playing it through again after installing CM10. I really like it, except I hate the nex alyx (not a problem with the character pimper + Hybrid model). The music is really atmospheric and an improvement over the original. I had a few problems with crashes but after restarting steam I haven't had a single one.

I'm only up to the airboat bit atm though. RAM usage is much higher than the original but I didn't buy it to be unused









1.1Gb

I've seen it go up to 1.5Gb but i haven't got a screenie of it.

Edit: It eats memory for breakfast


----------



## DFS

I love these mods, but his character modeling is just not good enough. Everything else is great, but the characters just look ridiculous. They all look like they're wearing burlap sacks.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I just don't get why Alyx looks like part Body Builder part Playboy Bunny with no bra in the middle of Siberia... They could make her look hot without having a ridiculous six-pack and nipples capable of killing babies should they try to breast feed...


----------



## DeathTyrant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


I just don't get why Alyx looks like part Body Builder part Playboy Bunny with no bra in the middle of Siberia... They could make her look hot without having a ridiculous six-pack and nipples capable of killing babies should they try to breast feed...


 Just use one of the other models. That is what the 'Character Pimper' is for. There are several options:

1. Original untouched Alyx
2. More detailed original Alyx
3. Adriana Lima looking 'part Body Builder part Playboy Bunny' Alyx.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeathTyrant* 
Just use one of the other models. That is what the 'Character Pimper' is for. There are several options:

1. Original untouched Alyx
2. More detailed original Alyx
3. Adriana Lima looking 'part Body Builder part Playboy Bunny' Alyx.












The beta HD alyx(original look) is pretty good, can't wait for the final revision.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Gotta love how Alyx has her own tab, then "Main Characters" is its own tab...

Seems like this is just an excuse for geeks to get their rocks off more easily. Not that I'm complaining, just making an observation.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Gotta love how Alyx has her own tab, then "Main Characters" is its own tab...

Seems like this is just an excuse for geeks to get their rocks off more easily. Not that I'm complaining, just making an observation.

Probably because Alyx is the only character you see consistently.

Assuming "getting their rocks off" is some sort of geek love funny, if you'll notice there's a slider for the alyx models going to adults only or something to that effect. At least he didn't put hookers in this release, that would be just a bit weird IMO.


----------



## Khan613

While I don't mind Alyx showing a bit of skin, she has become a bit too ripped with nipples which could be used as lethal weapons.









Also, is it just me or has Adriana gone a bit uglier. She used to be a bit cuter with a bit of hair hanging over the face.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
Probably because Alyx is the only character you see consistently.

Assuming "getting their rocks off" is some sort of geek love funny, if you'll notice there's a slider for the alyx models going to adults only or something to that effect. At least he didn't put hookers in this release, that would be just a bit weird IMO.

ha ha, "alyx hooker edition 2.0!! now with realistic trackmarks!!!" lol that would be horrible.

But yeah i noticed the slider, i guess there are plans to release even more versions of alyx.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Anybody seed for me please? I'm pulling about 20kB/s... Should finish by the end of next week


----------



## Ikon

I guess it's time for a small update:

Beta 2 has been out for a while now:
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulle...d.php?t=457951

Download options:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://rapidshare.com/files/24429927...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/24429311...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/24428635...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/24427917...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/24427685...part5.rar.html

---

http://ul.to/2cvakp/setup.part1.rar
http://ul.to/gtasxn/setup.part2.rar
http://ul.to/l1tnk3/setup.part3.rar
http://ul.to/vvvitj/setup.part4.rar
http://ul.to/eqzgfe/setup.part5.rar

---------------

Torrent:
http://n1g.de/cm10b2/CM10B2torrent.zip
-----------------------------------------------------------------

And then there's this:
CM10LE (Cinematic Mod 10 Spin-Off)


----------



## Sparhawk

cool, downloading...


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikon* 
I guess it's time for a small update:

Beta 2 has been out for a while now:
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulle...d.php?t=457951

Download options:
-----------------------------------------------------------------
http://rapidshare.com/files/24429927...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/24429311...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/24428635...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/24427917...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/24427685...part5.rar.html

---

http://ul.to/2cvakp/setup.part1.rar
http://ul.to/gtasxn/setup.part2.rar
http://ul.to/l1tnk3/setup.part3.rar
http://ul.to/vvvitj/setup.part4.rar
http://ul.to/eqzgfe/setup.part5.rar

---------------

Torrent:
http://n1g.de/cm10b2/CM10B2torrent.zip
-----------------------------------------------------------------

And then there's this:
CM10LE (Cinematic Mod 10 Spin-Off)

Well, I guess it's convenient that I didn't finish downloading the first torrent yet.

I'll dl the RS links when I get home.

Thanks!


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Well, I guess it's convenient that I didn't finish downloading the first torrent yet.

I'll dl the RS links when I get home.

Thanks!

You still need the first torrents... this is a patch that installs over-top of beta 1


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol im only part way through Beta 1... 9gb man, far out. biggest download i've ever done.

looks so good though, cant miss it.


----------



## neobloodline

This mod is awesome. I don't have anything else on my system that looks even close to as good as this -->and runs this slick.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neobloodline*


This mod is awesome. I don't have anything else on my system that looks even close to as good as this -->and runs this slick.


Really? I always found it ran anything but slick since V8. Always some stuttering issue or the like on the larger HL2 maps. It looked awesome though so that's why I've stuck with it.

I started seeding the Beta 1 a few days ago again, seems I moved the file without telling utorrent.

Too busy with stalker at the moment to play HL2 again, after 15 complete playthroughs or so you can pretty much do it blindfolded









edit: anybody have the changelog for beta 2? I can't find it in FF's posts so maybe it's only in the zip download.


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah i've been using FF since v7 i think.. i didnt get a performance hit until 9 though, that one did some damage to the FPS.

i havnt played any of the HL series in a while, so when you play something like this with it, the game feels almost brand new.


----------



## Rayce185

Damn, I just watched the trailer. This is sick!

He should get together with the crew from Black Mesa: Source and make it just as epic (if it ever gets released...)

EDIT:

Can someone upload this to the usenet?


----------



## gtarmanrob

oh man, FakeFactory with Black Mesa Source, thats almost too awesome. what the hell is happening with BMS anyway.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


oh man, FakeFactory with Black Mesa Source, thats almost too awesome. what the hell is happening with BMS anyway.


I genuinely believe the same thing is going to happen as with Gunman Chronicles back in the day: Shortly before release, Valve will "buy" them and release it as a retail.

And yeah, I'd dish out cash to play HL1 again. The only thing stopping me from playing the original again are the crappy graphics


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


I genuinely believe the same thing is going to happen as with Gunman Chronicles back in the day: Shortly before release, Valve will "buy" them and release it as a retail.

And yeah, I'd dish out cash to play HL1 again. The only thing stopping me from playing the original again are the crappy graphics










that would be awesome if Valve bought it, i'd pay for it for sure.

i still play the original, graphics never phase me if the game is good enough, especially the HL series. i prefer playing them over some of the current "all show, no go" games we have at the moment.

as for the FF 10 mod, i was downloading @ 500kb/s today, cheers guys







if i didnt have to keep it in my off-peak quota time, i'd have it by now. cant wait, looking forward to playing this game again as if it were new.


----------



## Rayce185

Just remember to continue seeding


----------



## gtarmanrob

i cant look coz im at work, how big is the Beta 2 update?


----------



## Rayce185

It's around 860mb split into five parts


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


It's around 860mb split into five parts


cool, thats not too bad. not as bad as bloody 9gb


----------



## Rayce185

LOL well you do need both, so it's over 10gig in total.


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah true. but an 860mb download is much easier on the mind than a 10gb one.


----------



## gtarmanrob

wooh, 2 hrs left







was downloading @ 700kb/s this morning, now only 150-200









all good though. when i get home tomorrow ill start the Beta 2 update download.

you dont need it to try out CM10 yeah?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
you dont need it to try out CM10 yeah?

What do you mean? You don't have to run it, no.

Side note: make sure you start up HL2, ep1 and ep2 before you install CM, it'll mess up somehow otherwise.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
What do you mean? You don't have to run it, no.

Side note: make sure you start up HL2, ep1 and ep2 before you install CM, it'll mess up somehow otherwise.

Well, if you haven't run HL2, Episode 1 or 2 before you run the mod installer the original files are in an archive, so it won't have any files to replace.

I just learned today that the cinematic mod won't work with my Novint Falcon... I'm forced to play with the original visuals if I want to use my controller.


----------



## Evil-Jester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


I just learned today that the cinematic mod won't work with my Novint Falcon... I'm forced to play with the original visuals if I want to use my controller.


lame i got a falcon and i was hoping it would work :\\ o well ill just play it thru without it and kick some @$$ on tf2 with it


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


lame i got a falcon and i was hoping it would work :\\ o well ill just play it thru without it and kick some @$$ on tf2 with it










Heh, I tried the falcon for about 5 minutes in TF2. I couldn't tolerate the owning I was handed and had to promptly go back to the mouse. I'll use it in single player titles exclusively it seems.


----------



## shizdan

I have a few questions?
1 - Does this or can this change the weapon models?
2 - Is there a massive FPS hit when playing the CM 10 vs Original HL2?
3 - Whats the latest version?
4 - Best Place To download from? (Torrent)


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

1 - I think it upgrades the textures on the models, but I don't think it changes them. I'd have to double check.
2 - Oh definitely, but with your system it'll still be well over the refresh rate of your monitor, so who cares








3 - This beta, the one this thread is about







Install that and then the update which is in the last few pages for the newest newest version of the beta.
4 - Here, there are links all over this thread. Like, you know, the first post.


----------



## shizdan

+rep. Also, if my LCD refresh rate is 60, Then it can only display 60 FPS?


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Yup, you got it. I know for a fact that you can max this mod, since my setup is almost the same as yours xD I don't recall ever getting any stutter...

Oh no, in Ravenholm, near the big areas of fire, it stuttered for me. I have no idea why. =/


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch* 
What do you mean? You don't have to run it, no.

Side note: make sure you start up HL2, ep1 and ep2 before you install CM, it'll mess up somehow otherwise.

no sorry i wasnt clear. what i meant was, you dont need to install the Beta 2 update to be able to run the CM10 mod yeah?

EDIT:

GAHHH. i finished downloading the mod (finally) and was about to install it when i realised, i dont have HL2 installed anymore. back to the downloading table.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
no sorry i wasnt clear. what i meant was, you dont need to install the Beta 2 update to be able to run the CM10 mod yeah?

EDIT:

GAHHH. i finished downloading the mod (finally) and was about to install it when i realised, i dont have HL2 installed anymore. back to the downloading table.

Yeah, I just never uninstall any of my games... saves time and it's not like hard drive space is hard to come by now. lol I think my steam folder is almost 100GB now...


----------



## gtarmanrob

wow.

looks amazing, but with my sig rig, when i went outside in HL2, at the beginning, with all settings maxed and 8xAA (might of even be 4xAA) i got 10fps.

this thing smashes my computer, hopefully the soon arriving 4890 OC will help.


----------



## Rayce185

Hmm. I doubt it looks better than Crysis... so I guess the code just isn't optimized for this degree of graphics if it runs so slow.


----------



## shizdan

I have about an hour left, then i will run the game and or benchmark!


----------



## Rayce185

I just started seeding again. My torrent client messed up on me over the weekend... All my ratios are gone, I was well over 2:1


----------



## Daegameth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
Hmm. I doubt it looks better than Crysis... so I guess the code just isn't optimized for this degree of graphics if it runs so slow.

LOL.

This looks tons better than Crysis.


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
I just started seeding again. My torrent client messed up on me over the weekend... All my ratios are gone, I was well over 2:1









The ratio that the client tracks has no impact on anything(other than monitoring your own usage). Only tracker-side ratios matter when downloading/uploading.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daegameth* 
LOL.

This looks tons better than Crysis.

I would say this looks better than Crysis in some ways, and less in others.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
The ratio that the client tracks has no impact on anything(other than monitoring your own usage). Only tracker-side ratios matter when downloading/uploading.

I would say this looks better than Crysis in some ways, and less in others.

Does the tracker still see me as the same entity when reinstalling the client?

I have yet to try both games, but I would think that HL2's engine can be pushed so far, but Crysis' dx10 effects and LOD would surpass even the CM10 mod... As said I am just assuming.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
Does the tracker still see me as the same entity when reinstalling the client?

I have yet to try both games, but I would think that HL2's engine can be pushed so far, but Crysis' dx10 effects and LOD would surpass even the CM10 mod... As said I am just assuming.

I know this is completely unrelated to the topic but if it's a public tracker there's nothing they're going to do against you. As long as you know you've seeded enough it should be OK.


----------



## Sgtbash

Runs above 30 FPS with me all maxed on my sig rig


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I know this is completely unrelated to the topic but if it's a public tracker there's nothing they're going to do against you. As long as you know you've seeded enough it should be OK.


LOL yeah I know. Since I'm not DLing anyway anymore, I don't need a good ratio. I was just saying...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Runs above 30 FPS with me all maxed on my sig rig










This makes me confident.


----------



## MAD_J

Is this mod just for Alex or is it actually new gameplay/storyline?


----------



## Rayce185

I doubt 10gigs are justified just for Alyx


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
I doubt 10gigs are justified just for Alyx









From what ive seen on youtube from searching for the mod is that its pretty much a shiny version of HL2. Theres a few new animations and modified cut scenes but its basically the HL2 story line as it was right?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

The game still runs spooky fast for me. I have the AA and everything cranked at 1920x1200... I'm not sure if it's the 6GB of RAM, or what.


----------



## 98uk

Damn the shortened Rapidshare links. I was going to copy/pasta it into Rapidshare manager to only find I need to copy each individually because they are shortened


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAD_J* 
From what ive seen on youtube from searching for the mod is that its pretty much a shiny version of HL2. Theres a few new animations and modified cut scenes but its basically the HL2 story line as it was right?

In a nutshell, yes


----------



## shizdan

Editing...


----------



## Evil-Jester

i wonder will this mod work with windows 7 X64???


----------



## Rayce185

Can't see the pics... Permission Denied.


----------



## shizdan

Im editing now sorry for that messup


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester*


i wonder will this mod work with windows 7 X64???


Yup. I'm running it just fine.


----------



## shizdan

Maxed Out 1920x1200 4xAA


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daegameth*


LOL.

This looks tons better than Crysis.


nahhh no way. looks great but its not Crysis great. its a huge step in that direction though. some things do, but not everything.

im still amazed at this mod, but i unforunately need to drop the AA so i can play it







doesnt bother me, all that says to me is that this game looks GOOOOOOD. especially if my sig rig cant take it.

oh well, my 4890 OC edition arrives today anyway.

EDIT: what frames are you pulling shizdan?


----------



## gtarmanrob

sorry for double post.

ok so i dropped the game down to 2xAA and i went from 10-20fps outside to 80-120???

oh well, looks awesome still. its like a new game.

PS. apply the Alyx model with the short shorts, and "take a look". its awesome hahaha.

EDIT: ooh yeah 4890 OC just arrived, so all this could change


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
sorry for double post.

ok so i dropped the game down to 2xAA and i went from 10-20fps outside to 80-120???

oh well, looks awesome still. its like a new game.

*PS. apply the Alyx model with the short shorts, and "take a look". its awesome hahaha.*

EDIT: ooh yeah 4890 OC just arrived, so all this could change









lol, you would









The outside areas are always really strange for me. If you get bad stuttering, quicksave then quickload usually fixes any performance issues. He's just pushed the old engine a little too far for predictable performance.


----------



## shizdan

I'm pulling well over 250 FPS


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
I'm pulling well over 250 FPS

LOL no you're not buddy. im gonna need screenshots before i even begin to believe that bro. i wasnt getting near those frames with the last Cinematic Mod 9 and Crossfire 4870s with my CPU @ 3.6ghz and its a quad.

and this CM10 is way more demanding.

currently, with 1920x1200, everything maxed and 4xAA i get an average of 50fps with my sig rig. Crossfire scales well but not that well.

EDIT:

oh yeah, so im stoked. the 4890 was a huge improvement over the 4870. im getting about 10fps less than the 4870, with 4xAA instead of 2xAA so it looks way better.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
LOL no you're not buddy. im gonna need screenshots before i even begin to believe that bro. i wasnt getting near those frames with the last Cinematic Mod 9 and Crossfire 4870s with my CPU @ 3.6ghz and its a quad.

and this CM10 is way more demanding.

currently, with 1920x1200, everything maxed and 4xAA i get an average of 50fps with my sig rig. Crossfire scales well but not that well.

EDIT:

oh yeah, so im stoked. the 4890 was a huge improvement over the 4870. im getting about 10fps less than the 4870, with 4xAA instead of 2xAA so it looks way better.

I'm playing with 4x AA and 16x AF at 1920x1200 and I get between 80-250 FPS. It is usually at around 150-160.


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
LOL no you're not buddy. im gonna need screenshots before i even begin to believe that bro. i wasnt getting near those frames with the last Cinematic Mod 9 and Crossfire 4870s with my CPU @ 3.6ghz and its a quad.

and this CM10 is way more demanding.

currently, with 1920x1200, everything maxed and 4xAA i get an average of 50fps with my sig rig. Crossfire scales well but not that well.

EDIT:

oh yeah, so im stoked. the 4890 was a huge improvement over the 4870. im getting about 10fps less than the 4870, with 4xAA instead of 2xAA so it looks way better.

you wanna try me? I'll post screenies tommorow


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


I'm playing with 4x AA and 16x AF at 1920x1200 and I get between 80-250 FPS. It is usually at around 150-160.


ad you're putting on Motion Blur, Very High textures etc? Reflect All? i can understand you getting high frames due to the i7, as the Source engine is heavily dependent on CPU, plus its coded better for nvidia cards from what i've heard.

im surprised you beat me by that much though, as the 4890 is meant to be better than a GTX 260. apparently not though









im not too surprised shizdan is getting those frames with a 4870X2, basically a Crossfire setup. but to get more than us with a dual core vs quad is pretty strange.

post some screens and confirm your settings are absolute max, coz im telling ya, im maxing out at like 50-60 pretty much with 4xAA. Edge Detect AA is on in the CCC too.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


ad you're putting on Motion Blur, Very High textures etc? Reflect All? i can understand you getting high frames due to the i7, as the Source engine is heavily dependent on CPU, plus its coded better for nvidia cards from what i've heard.

im surprised you beat me by that much though, as the 4890 is meant to be better than a GTX 260. apparently not though









im not too surprised shizdan is getting those frames with a 4870X2, basically a Crossfire setup. but to get more than us with a dual core vs quad is pretty strange.

post some screens and confirm your settings are absolute max, coz im telling ya, im maxing out at like 50-60 pretty much with 4xAA. Edge Detect AA is on in the CCC too.


Motion blur, yadda, yadda, yadda, the whole nine. I'll post some high res porn in here tomorrow. Now, I sleep.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Motion blur, yadda, yadda, yadda, the whole nine. I'll post some high res porn in here tomorrow. Now, I sleep.


sleep? its 2.27pm


----------



## Sparhawk

I was playing and it crashed at the part in HL2 EP0 when you have to take down a bunch helicopters with the rocket launcher. (I didn't have time to see if it would do it more than once)
I pulled up with the buggy and it crashed. (to desktop)
Other than that it was running beautifully.

...Although, I'm still not sure what changes this update made...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


I was playing and it crashed at the part in HL2 EP0 when you have to take down a bunch helicopters with the rocket launcher. (I didn't have time to see if it would do it more than once)
I pulled up with the buggy and it crashed. (to desktop) 
Other than that it was running beautifully.

...Although, I'm still not sure what changes this update made...










hmm havnt got to those bits yet, hopefully its just you







haha

there havnt been any SERIOUS changes since CM9 imo... seems the HDR and other lighting has been improved, he's added a lot more objects in the game, and the textures seem a lot sharper and less "shiny" this time round. last time it seems he went hell for leather on reflections and it gave the game a sort of porcelin doll effect, was too perfect.

its much more gritty now.

i havnt played HL2 for a year or so, so its almost like new for me







im loving it as always.


----------



## shizdan

so I still have the post screenies.....anyways
1 - Does this mod change any of the combine or gun models?
2 - Does it change any of the gun damages?


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


so I still have the post screenies.....anyways
1 - Does this mod change any of the combine or gun models?
2 - Does it change any of the gun damages?


Doesn't change the overall look of the gun models, but I'm pretty sure he made some high-poly models. Damages feel about the same, just changed the weapon sounds to make them sound more manly. If there are any actual gameplay-affecting changes made to the guns, it is very well camoflauged. I haven't looked through any weapon files so I can't say for sure.

NPC models have been vastly changed to his liking, however if you want more stock characters you can change them out easily using the included "character pimper" utility.


----------



## shizdan

Ya it Def Looks like the NPC's are wearing burlap sacks lol


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah mate i wouldnt mind seeing these 250fps screens on a dual core with a 4870X2.

im not calling you a liar, i just wanna see it coz im finding it hard to believe, especially since my sig rig with Crossfire 4870's wasnt doing near that before. but anyway yeah, please prove me wrong coz i still wanna see it anyway







and im sure others would love to see 1920x1200 with 4xAA pulling 250fps with CM10.


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Well, I have almost twice that resolution, and get 120 FPS or more consistantly, with ALL settings maxed. I'd believe him.


----------



## shizdan




----------



## Rayce185

300fps at 1024x768?


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


300fps at 1024x768?










actually 1920x1200


----------



## Rayce185

But you're looking at a *wall*


----------



## shizdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


But you're looking at a *wall*


Am I breaking over 250 FPS or am I not? Lowest I have seen is 150 FPS


----------



## Rayce185

LOL

I wonder what FPS I can get with a single 8600GTS and a 3700+ in Crysis when looking at the ground...

Juss playin


----------



## shizdan

haha possibly 300 if your lucky lol


----------



## kuddles

Does anyone know if there's a file to delete or copy over to retain the original posters in the game? I'm one of those people who loves the visual upgrade but doesn't care for the model changes. I know about the character pimper but it's also distracting to see the alternate Dr. Breen picture on walls everywhere.

Also, are the changes to the episodes significant as well, other then the model changes? Episode Two already looks gorgeous from an artistic standpoint as far as I'm concerned so I never tried running anything other then the original HL2 with this mod.


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Oh man, that really annoyed me too. I kept the new Breen model just so it would match the posters, but then I was seriously creeped out with all the pictures of Adriana Lima sitting around Eli's lab >.<


----------



## Evostance

Why does Alex have to have a nip on?


----------



## Higgins

The characters models can be changed, but i'm pretty sure the breen posters are part of the new levels/textures. You're welcome to try and mod it to your liking though.


----------



## The Janitor

I see the changelog mentions a sprint effect, and I read on athother site that a headbobbing effect is added when you sprint. Is this true, can anyone who tried the beta confirm this? Because that would seem like a great feature since it feels like you are just gliding around without any camera movements


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Janitor*


I see the changelog mentions a sprint effect, and I read on athother site that a headbobbing effect is added when you sprint. Is this true, can anyone who tried the beta confirm this? Because that would seem like a great feature since it feels like you are just gliding around without any camera movements










It's true.


----------



## The Janitor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bikkit*


It's true.


Epic.


----------



## SporkofdooM

I always liked the extra eye candy from the FF mods, but always hated the fact it was like another 1gb download for every update


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah the spring effect is awesome, your weapon kinda drops down. i actually forgot that it wasnt a part of the original game at first, since its done so well. then i was like wait a minute, thats new!

i have to agree with what someone posted earlier, having another look at this, in some parts it does look nicer than Crysis imo lol. in its own way. but Source engine has always had that unique look to it that made it stand out.


----------



## The Janitor

Installed it and tried it out, looks a little better than the previous installment. I had to set textures to high instead of very high, otherwise the fps drops a lot and it crashes but I don't really see a difference between high and very high textures so it's all good. The sprint effect is pretty awesome but a bit twitchy, hopefully it will be improved


----------



## Calneon

Guys I was hoping you could help me, i installed CM 10 Beta 1 and can't help but notice that it's different to the screenshots you can see on this comparison page.

For example, this image from that site:










Where as this is from my game:










As you can see I don't have the fog or the massive bridge. In the article it says the shots of the bridge with the fog are from Beta 1, which is what I have. Any explaination?


----------



## jackeyjoe

please don't bump old threads, just create a new thread in the software section , we want to see new news, not old news


----------



## Calneon

It's only 1 1/2 months old. I thought it would be better posting it in the same thread rather than make a whole new one for a small issue.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calneon*


It's only 1 1/2 months old. I thought it would be better posting it in the same thread rather than make a whole new one for a small issue.


lol this thread was started on 5-11-09. That's way more than 1.5 months old.


----------



## Calneon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


lol this thread was started on 5-11-09. That's way more than 1.5 months old.


1.5 months from the last post.

EDIT: Nevermind, I think I found the answer. For anyone wanting to know, I think this is the latest release which you install over Beta 1, i'm downloading it now from here which is a lot faster than rapidshare.


----------



## Alwinp

Sucks that it requires HL episode one & two. I only own the first half life 2


----------



## Xinoxide

I have to resurrect this for ff10 final.

i just realized what i did, please refrain from posting after this.


----------

